# Hilo



## EviLito

Hola, ¿por qué en el foro usan la palabra hilo para querer decir tema? Para mí no tiene ningún sentido decir "voy a crear un nuevo hilo en el foro para que lo charlemos" o "ya estamos hablando de eso en otro hilo".

¿Cómo les parece esta palabra a ustedes usada de esa forma? A mí la verdad me da náusea cada vez que veo a alguien que escribe "hilo" en lugar de decir algo que se sienta mucho más natural, como "tema".


----------



## Probo

Hola: Hombre, a mí me parece que no está mal. Para empezar es una opción que goza de cierta tradición en el español (por lo menos de España). Decimos "seguir el _hilo_ de la cuestión". _Tema_ es el asunto del que trata la, digamos, _conversación_; _hilo_ es el conjunto o _hilera_ de intervenciones que se suceden como las cuentas de un collar. Parece claro que es una traducción directa del inglés _thread_, pero creo que muy aceptable. Otros neologismos del inglés se han incorporado al uso cotidiano sin traducir, ya fuera porque la traducción era chocante o ridícula, ya fuera porque la imaginación de quien empezó a popularizarlos fuera escasa (piensa en los _fingers_ de los aeropuertos, con lo fácil que es decir "pasarela"). En el caso que comentas, creo que la traducción que parece haberse impuesto es correcta. Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Sí, además muchas veces hay varios hilos que tratan de un mismo tema; aunque esto no sea deseable según las reglas, son cosas diferentes (hilo y tema). [Peor es cuando en un hilo se tratan varios temas].


----------



## El peruano

Yo quiero ir más allá en el asunto y proponer que los hilos son el camino de la solución. Recuerden la historia de Minotauro.

Un saludo y hasta ahora.


----------



## Peón

Namarne said:


> [Peor es cuando en un hilo se tratan varios temas].


 
Como dice* Namarne, *muchas veces un_* hilo*_ de esto foro se convierte en esto: http://www.questconnect.org/images/kipu1.jpg

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

No olvidemos que *hilo* es de la misma raíz que fila, algo ordenado con el criterio de poner una cosa tras otra en el espacio. Creo que está bien aplicado a este caso. Una adaptación del inglés, _carrete de hilo_, a los hispánicos, pt. _fio_, gal. _fío_, esp. _hilo_, cat. _fil_. muy descriptiva y apropiada.


----------



## swift

Yo tengo por costumbre usar la palabra 'discusión' en lugar de 'hilo', sólo para variar. Sin embargo, concuerdo con Probo (¡hola!). A mí me gusta pensar que una discusión no se acaba, como un tejido que sigue. Lo malo es cuando el hilo se hace ovillo...

Un saludo,



swift


----------



## 0scar

Podría ser peor, muchos dicen_ hebra_ en vez de _hilo._


----------



## swift

Pero eso es sólo cuando el hilo se ha deshilachado. 

Yo creo que para tranquilidad de EviLito la palabra "hilo" con el sentido de "discusión" sólo se usa en el ámbito de los foros de Internet. No conozco a nadie (a menos que ya tenga problemas para distinguir entre el mundo exterior y el foro ) a quien se le ocurra decir: _Me encantó este hilo. ¿Seguimos luego? Tengo que salir_.


----------



## EviLito

argh, "hebra" !! no puede ser... 

jeje gracias por sus opiniones. De todos modos no lo soporto xD

Por suerte, también creo al igual que swift, que a nadie se le ocurre usar la palabra "hilo" de esa forma fuera del ámbito de los foros de Internet. 

Es que, aunque pareciera que es una traducción correcta del inglés, yo la veo totalmente fuera de lugar. Entiendo que es común el uso de la expresión "perder el hilo (o la trama) de la historia" cuando por ejemplo, dejamos de ver algunos capítulos de una serie de televisión, pero en ese caso su significado está muy alejado de "tema" y no podríamos intercambiar las palabras. El hilo de la historia es el conjunto de eventos que suceden en ella para desarrollarla, mientras que el tema de la historia es simplemente eso... el tema del que trata la historia. Nosotros nunca vamos a perder el tema de una historia si dejamos de ver algunos capítulos, porque el tema va a ser siempre el mismo.  De la misma forma, cuando hablamos de cosas diferentes al tema de discusión original, no nos salimos del hilo, sino del tema.


----------



## Bashti

Hilo, en sentido figurado, tiene también el significado de "continuación del discurso", como en la frase "coger el hilo" que significa enterarse del asunto de que se trata, u otras como "perder el hilo" - olvidarse del tema de conversación, "tomar el hilo" - continuar la conversación, "seguir el hilo" - continuar en lo que se trataba...

Por lo tanto no me parece tan ajena la palabra "hilo" tal como se usa en los foros.


----------



## Calambur

Es interesante, a mi ver, que con un significado parecido existe *ilación*.


> Del DUE.
> *2 *Relación entre ideas que se deducen una de otra o que están de *acuerdo: ‘No hay ilación entre las cosas que dice’.


----------



## la_machy

Me encanta la expresión _'hilar fino'_, la cual quizá no sería tan apropiada si no nos refirieramos a las discusiones como 'hilos'.
(Espero que esa expresión no moleste tus entrañas, EviLito ).

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En latín hay una expresión sorprendente para los que no acaban de ver este significado de hilo: la continuación en serie de un discurso (tema) se llama en latín *orationum filum*, literalmente 'hilo de mensajes lingüísticos'.


----------



## El peruano

Peón said:


> Como dice* Namarne, *muchas veces un_* hilo*_ de esto foro se convierte en esto: http://www.questconnect.org/images/kipu1.jpg
> 
> Saludos



Te recuerdo Peón que lo que pones como ejemplo es un *"Quipu"* un sistema de nudos que informaban gran cantidad de información y muy organizada por cierto, esto era transportado por los chasquis de los confines del Imperio Incaico para rendir cuentas al Inca en Cuzco.

Saludos

http://www.datascope.be/MultiVarAnalPage/MDA-Quipu.html


----------



## Peón

El peruano said:


> Te recuerdo Peón que lo que pones como ejemplo es un *"Quipu"* un sistema de nudos que informaban gran cantidad de información y muy organizada por cierto, esto era transportado por los chasquis de los confines del Imperio Incaico para rendir cuentas al Inca en Cuzco.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> http://www.datascope.be/MultiVarAnalPage/MDA-Quipu.html


 
Gracias *El peruano*. No sabés lo que me costó recordar el nombre, ya que la imagen la tenía. 
¿Puede ser que lo haya visto escrito como kipú?
Saludos

PD: Sería una buena opción para adoptar esta palabra en vez de "hilo" ya que es más ajustada para describir las ramificaciones que se producen en cada discusión.


----------



## Mate

No tiene mucho que ver el quipu (del quechua _khipu_, 'nudo') con el tema de este hilo. Tal vez un poco, pero hasta ahí nomás.

En mi opinión, la palabra hilo, aunque reservada al angosto mundo de este sito, es la que mejor describe la naturaleza del último. 

Estuve pensando en conversación, discusión, tema, pero ninguna me convence. Menos aún hebra, y la he visto por ahí en algún sitio de Internet.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Pues creo que todos han sido convincentes con la explicación de por qué "hilo"; la verdad no se me había ocurrido las explicaciones que han dado, supongo que porque en mi país diríamos "seguir/perder la corriente", no el hilo. Siempre pensé que era una absurda traducción literal sin sentido del inglés.

Pero aún así concuerdo con EviLito, y no estoy de acuerdo con el uso de esta palabra . Desde hace aproximadamente cuatro años me la paso interactuando mucho en internet y he visto mucho dicha palabra, y aún así, cuatro años no han sido suficientes para acostumbrarme a ella, y creo que sus explicaciones, por más convincentes que sean, no harán que me acostumbre a ella. 

Ahora pasemoa a otro _*tema*_...


----------



## El peruano

Mateamargo, aunque la traducción literal de quipu (del quechua _khipu_,'nudo') sea como nos lo informas, este objeto era usado como lo describí en el post #15.
Podría ser usada como Peón expuso en el post #16, pero no la defiendo ya que se trata de otro idioma, que no tiene nada en común con el español, pero si un día abre un foro de este idioma, con seguridad no usaremos "hilo".

Acabó por aquí si no pierdo el hilo de lo que hago ....

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola amigos:

Dado que el amigo Saúl Ortega cuestiona el uso de la palabra "hilo", calco del inglés _thread_, me gustaría saber si todos opinan, como Mate y este menda, que en el ámbito de los foros está muy bien empleado.


Saúl Ortega said:


> Yo también hubiera usado "enviar". Es una pésima traducción (igual que «hilo»), usada en este mismo foro, por cierto.


¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Namarne

swift said:


> Dado que el amigo Saúl Ortega cuestiona el uso de la palabra "hilo", calco del inglés _thread_, me gustaría saber si todos opinan, como Mate y este menda, que en el ámbito de los foros está muy bien empleado.
> ¿Qué opinan?


Pues eso mismo, que dentro de este ámbito concreto al menos, está muy bien buscado, o yo por lo menos ya me he acostumbrado. Igualmente había que buscar un término, puesto que estas cosas no existían antes, e *hilo *me parece muy apropiado. 
No me suena a mala traducción en este caso, sino a algo similar a _ratón _(de ordenador).


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Namarne said:


> Pues eso mismo, que dentro de este ámbito concreto al menos, está muy bien buscado, o yo por lo menos ya me he acostumbrado.


Aarrgggrrrhhh... 




Namarne said:


> Igualmente había que buscar un término, puesto que estas cosas no existían antes, e *hilo *me parece muy apropiado.


*Tema* me parece más apropiado...


----------



## Lurrezko

Namarne said:


> Pues eso mismo, que dentro de este ámbito concreto al menos, está muy bien buscado, o yo por lo menos ya me he acostumbrado. Igualmente había que buscar un término, puesto que estas cosas no existían antes, e *hilo *me parece muy apropiado.
> No me suena a mala traducción en este caso, sino a algo similar a _ratón _(de ordenador).



A mí también me gusta hilo. Es más, en los hilos que se enmadejan, bien pudiéramos usar *hebra*, que provoca tantos respingos:

_pegar la hebra.
1. loc. verb. coloq. Trabar accidentalmente conversación, o prolongarla más de la cuenta._


----------



## swift

Es que, como decía ya nuestro amigo Namarne, en un hilo pueden tocarse varios temas (a pesar de la norma de un solo tema por hilo ).

Y dime: ¿cómo leería esa regla, por cierto? ¿Un solo tema por tema?


----------



## Namarne

Saúl Ortega said:


> Aarrgggrrrhhh...


Bueno, bueno, dejémoslo en que ya me he acostumbrado.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

swift said:


> Es que, como decía ya nuestro amigo Namarne, en un hilo pueden tocarse varios temas (a pesar de la norma de un solo tema por hilo ).
> 
> Y dime: ¿cómo leería esa regla, por cierto? ¿Un solo tema por tema?


Mmmm... jajaja... Yo diría que un tema puede estar conformado por varios _subtemas_, e incluso que varios puntos pueden formar un tema.  

A tu pregunta específica, de cómo pondría yo la regla, la pondría algo así como:

Crea un tema para discutir una única duda que tengas.
O, mejor:
Sólo se permite una consulta/opinión por tema.




Namarne said:


> Bueno, bueno, dejémoslo en que ya me he acostumbrado.


Jaja, vale.


----------



## swift

Saúl Ortega said:


> Crea un tema para discutir una única duda que tengas.
> O, mejor:
> Sólo se permite una consulta/opinión por tema.


No me convences, Saúl.

Una sola consulta por tema: si en un tema determinado alguien tiene una duda respecto a una expresión específica usada en uno de los mensajes que conforman la discusión, ¿no podría hacer una pequeña consulta sobre esa expresión?

Una opinión por tema: se presta a ambigüedad y suena casi dictatorial.

"Un solo tema por discusión" pareciera mejor. O, como ya decimos todos, un solo tema por hilo.


----------



## sergio11

Como ya dijeron otros, "hilo" o "hebra" me parecen lo más normal usados para una conversación o una serie de intercambios epistolares sobre un tema, pese a los "...Aarrgggrrrhhh..." de algunos.

No entiendo porqué objetan este uso. ¿Acaso "hilo" tiene otro significado en algunos países? Si es así, sería bueno que nos explicaran qué otra cosa significa que les produce tanta aversión. Pareciera que la mayoría de los participantes de España y países americanos lo aceptan. Acabo de ver las definiciones de "hilo" y "hebra" en el DRAE, y ambas tienen acepciones que se ajustan perfectamente a este uso. 

Yo creo que tanto "hilo" como "hebra" son aceptables desde todo punto de vista, totalmente castizos, encajan perfectamente, y de ninguna manera son anglicismos o neologismos.


----------



## poetpenpassion

!Hola! Disculpen la intromisión. A mí tampoco me gusta la palabra "hilo" en ese sentido. En el sentido de "seguir el hilo de la converasación" sí me gusta. En el sentido de los foros yo también prefiero la palabra "tema". ¡Chao - cacao, amigos del alma! Los quiero mucho de todo mi corazón. Yelena.


----------



## la_machy

_En este sentido_, siempre me gustó 'hilo', me gusta 'hilo' y me seguirá gustando 'hilo'.
Es correcta, suena bien y además es conocida de todos nosotros, los foreros.
Pero como para gustos se hicieron los colores, que cada quien le llame como más le guste. Yo seguiré diciendo 'hilo' .


Saludos


----------



## sergio11

la_machy said:


> _En este sentido_, siempre me gustó 'hilo', me gusta 'hilo' y me seguirá gustando 'hilo'.
> Es correcta, suena bien y además es conocida de todos nosotros, los foreros.
> Pero como para gustos se hicieron los colores, que cada quien le llame como más le guste. Yo seguiré diciendo 'hilo' .


 
Concuerdo con La_Machi.

Analicemos las alternativas:

*Tema:* NO, por los motivos ya mencionados, que puede haber varios "hilos" o conversaciones sobre el mismo tema.

*Discusión:*  NO, porque puede haber varias discusiones en el mismo "hilo" o conversación, porque, quiérase o no, haya reglas o no, siempre tendemos a irnos un poquito por las ramas.

*Conversación:* Es posible. No la objetaría, pero no le veo una ventaja sobre "hilo." 

*Hilo:* igual que "hebra."  Estas dos son las más apropiadas, porque significan lo que se quiere expresar y dan una buena representación gráfica de la actividad del foro.

*Hebra:* igual que "hilo."


----------



## Saúl Ortega

swift said:


> Una sola consulta por tema: si en un tema  determinado alguien tiene una duda respecto a una expresión específica  usada en uno de los mensajes que conforman la discusión, ¿no podría  hacer una pequeña consulta sobre esa expresión?
> 
> Una opinión por tema: se presta a ambigüedad y suena casi dictatorial.
> 
> "Un solo tema por discusión" pareciera mejor. O, como ya decimos todos, un solo tema por hilo.


Vale,  vale, te doy la razón en lo que expones en el primer párrafo. La verdad  es que yo también pensé lo mismo, pero no se me ocurrió algo más...

También me parece más apropiado "un solo tema por discusión"...




sergio11 said:


> Como ya dijeron otros, "hilo" o "hebra" me  parecen lo más normal usados para una conversación o una serie de  intercambios epistolares sobre un tema, pese a los "...Aarrgggrrrhhh..."  de algunos.


 Quiero suponer que lo de "hebra" es una broma.




sergio11 said:


> No entiendo porqué objetan este uso. ¿Acaso  "hilo" tiene otro significado en algunos países? Si es así, sería bueno  que nos explicaran qué otra cosa significa que les produce tanta  aversión.


No, no tiene ningún significado diferente al que tiene  en cualquier otro país. Simplemente suena a una de esas traducciones  absurdas literales en el ámbito de la informática que tanto abundan en  algunos sitios de internet. Además, como dije antes, por aquí no se  suele decir que uno "pierde/sigue el hilo". Uno pierde o sigue la corriente.




sergio11 said:


> Yo creo que tanto "hilo" como "_hebra_" son aceptables


Y otra vez... Es una broma, ¿cierto?




poetpenpassion said:


> !Hola! Disculpen la intromisión. A mí  tampoco me gusta la palabra "hilo" en ese sentido. En el sentido de  "seguir el hilo de la conversación" sí me gusta. En el sentido de los  foros yo también prefiero la palabra "tema". ¡Chao - cacao, amigos del  alma! Los quiero mucho de todo mi corazón. Yelena.


Oohhhhh,  alguien que está conmigo.  ¡Alabado sea el señor! 



sergio11 said:


> *Tema:* NO, por los motivos ya  mencionados, que puede haber varios "hilos" o conversaciones sobre el  mismo tema.


Es curioso. Hieres gravemente la posición que  intentas defender; y de paso me das un poco de razón. 

Lo que los demás han dicho es que un hilo puede contener diferentes temas (Las reglas del foro dicen que no debe ser así, pero eso ya es asunto aparte). La cuestión es que tú has dicho lo contrario: Que un tema puede contener diferentes hilos.

Gracias a ti, acabo de darme cuenta de que tanto «hilo» como «tema» son ambiguos. Todo depende desde el punto de vista que lo vea. Según las explicaciones que han dado muchos usuarios en este mismo tema, un hilo es... un discurso.  ¿Y qué es un tema?; pues un discurso. Dado esto, ambas palabras se  podrían usar en dos sentidos intercambiables: 1. Este tema se está  saliendo por las ramas; o sea, se están tratando varios asuntos en él.  2. Este hilo se está deshilachando (usemos esta palabra, ya que hablamos  de hilo); o sea, se están tratando varios asuntos en él.

Definitivamente son ambiguas ambas palabras. Pero sigue sin gustarme  «hilo». Sigue pareciéndome una pésima traducción. Pero bueno, como ya  han dicho, entre gustos no hay disgustos.




sergio11 said:


> *Discusión:*  NO, porque puede haber  varias discusiones en el mismo "hilo" o conversación, porque, quiérase o  no, haya reglas o no, siempre tendemos a irnos un poquito por las  ramas.


También me parece un poco ambigua. Puede ser una discusión  sobre varios asuntos.



sergio11 said:


> *Conversación:* Es posible. No la objetaría, pero no le veo una ventaja sobre "hilo."


Es posible, sí.



sergio11 said:


> *Hebra:* igual que "hilo."


Vamos, que tiene que se runa broma... 


Bueno, eso ha sido todo... Creo que este tema ya no da para más...  Simplemente ustedes no podrán hacer que me guste «hilo»; y yo no podré  hacer que a ustedes les disguste «hilo»... 

Me cansé de escribir... Chao...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Como ya indiqué en el mensaje 14, *hilo*, en el sentido en que aquí lo usamos, _*ya es uso latino*_ y, además del *metalenguaje de la ciencia del habla, de la retórica*. Tanto _thread_ como *hilo* son latinismos, pero de distinto alcance. En inglés es un _*calco semántico*_, en *español* un _*neologismo*_ extraído _*del latín*_, que es la fuente más extensa (y legítima) de nuestros cultismos y neologismos.
Es evidente que la influencia del inglés ha tenido bastante que ver como motivación para (re)habilitar el término latino (_*orationum*_) *filum*.


----------



## el_ochito

Mi humilde opinión: Yo tampoco encuentro nada objetable al uso de "hilo" en este sentido. Lo que es más, me parece bastante natural, porque visualizo cada mensaje como un papelito ensartado en un figurativo hilo que lleva la conversación. Solamente tengo dos comentarios más al respecto para someterlos a su opinión:

Cómo le hacemos entonces con la idea de comentarios "threaded", que por cierto, hasta donde he podido ver, el sistema de wordreference no permite? (Para aquellos que no me entiendan, un hilo de conversación que se presenta de manera "threaded" permite hablar de un "tema" común (vuelta al asunto de "tema"), pero mantener diferentes "hilos" o conversaciones dentro del mismo, en esencia haciendo respuestas personales directas a comentarios anteriores. Quizá podríamos decir que son conversaciones "hiladas"? Cosidas? Enhebradas? Qué piensan?

Lo segundo es una simple acotación humorística. En Venezuela la palabra "hilo" ya tomó otra acepción: Diminuta prenda íntima femenina. La usan así en alguno de sus países? (proviene de "hilo dental", por una comparación física que no haré explícita ;-) pero ya se perdió por economía lo "dental" y son simplemente "hilos")

Espero sus comentarios


----------



## Realice

el_ochito said:


> Cómo le hacemos entonces con la idea de comentarios "threaded", que por cierto, hasta donde he podido ver, el sistema de wordreference no permite? (Para aquellos que no me entiendan, un hilo de conversación que se presenta de manera "threaded" permite hablar de un "tema" común (vuelta al asunto de "tema"), pero mantener diferentes "hilos" o conversaciones dentro del mismo, en esencia haciendo respuestas personales directas a comentarios anteriores. Quizá podríamos decir que son conversaciones "hiladas"? Cosidas? Enhebradas? Qué piensan?


Yo para esa estructura de foro utilizo el término 'anidamiento' (y supongo que, si lo uso, es porque así lo he leído en más de un interfaz, que no soy tan creativa ). Mensajes anidados o comentarios anidados.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Decir *el hilo de la conversación es correcto* desde antes que existieran estos foros en internet.. No veo por qué pensas que está equivocado ni por qué te produce nauseas. A mí me parece que cada thread es un hilo de conversación.
Tema no, porque el mismo tema suele tocarse en diferentes hilos. No veo drama en usar hilo.


----------



## sergio11

ricardofelipe said:


> Decir *el hilo de la conversación es correcto* desde antes que existieran estos foros en internet.


 
¿Estás seguro? La primera cita del banco de datos de la RAE es de 1580: de los "Comentarios a Garcilaso" de Fernando de Herrera. ¿No existía ya el Internet en esa época?


----------



## Bashti

el_ochito said:


> Mi humilde opinión: Yo tampoco encuentro nada objetable al uso de "hilo" en este sentido. Lo que es más, me parece bastante natural, porque visualizo cada mensaje como un papelito ensartado en un figurativo hilo que lleva la conversación. Solamente tengo dos comentarios más al respecto para someterlos a su opinión:
> 
> Cómo le hacemos entonces con la idea de comentarios "threaded", que por cierto, hasta donde he podido ver, el sistema de wordreference no permite? (Para aquellos que no me entiendan, un hilo de conversación que se presenta de manera "threaded" permite hablar de un "tema" común (vuelta al asunto de "tema"), pero mantener diferentes "hilos" o conversaciones dentro del mismo, en esencia haciendo respuestas personales directas a comentarios anteriores. Quizá podríamos decir que son conversaciones "hiladas"? Cosidas? Enhebradas? Qué piensan?
> 
> Lo segundo es una simple acotación humorística. En Venezuela la palabra "hilo" ya tomó otra acepción: Diminuta prenda íntima femenina. La usan así en alguno de sus países? (proviene de "hilo dental", por una comparación física que no haré explícita ;-) pero ya se perdió por economía lo "dental" y son simplemente "hilos")
> 
> Espero sus comentarios



Me gusta mucho la idea de "enhebrar". Es muy gráfica.


----------



## Campo Elias Gongora

Gracias Lurrezko, "fíjate por donde", he leído un poco el tema, quizás ya trajinado y llego a la misma conclusión: Que el hilo de continuar con el tema es muy claro, después que se haya puesto sobre la mesa el Hito o Tema, como un elemento o punto de referencia; ya después vendrá la hilada...

Pienso que no se trata de un asunto de consenso, estamos hablando de precisión en el lenguaje cuando a un titulo o tema se refiere; aclaro, no discuto contigo, por el contrario, te agradezco este hilo que me diste; solo objeto la forma establecida; en fin, pienso que existe falta de objetividad en la intención.

EviLito, estoy de acurdo contigo, y si vamos a "hilar delgadito", después de revisar el foro, me da la impresión que se utilizó esta palabra por no haber encontrado una mas adecuada, será que el Español es tan pobre ? Aun que suene un poco extraña en este medio lengüistico, es probable que la palabra "Hito" le haga mas justicia al "Tema".


----------

